# IVF/ICSI cost??



## serenfach (Nov 6, 2008)

Just wondering the average cost of a full cycle??

Cheers


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

From memory it was about £2500 for IVF and £4000 for ICSI plus the cost of the drugs which in my case would have been not far off £1,000.  The IVF Wales website should have an up to date price list. 

   that you dont need to know this info and that this cycle has worked for you


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

As taffy said there are prices on the website and lets hope you dont need them


----------



## josiejo (Mar 26, 2008)

I just got my bill through for ICSI and it is £3346 and we have spent roughly £1000 on the drugs.  that you won't need to do it again.


----------

